# Summit - Bullet Backpacker Climbing Treestand



## Spike (Dec 31, 2004)

Anybody got one of these stands?  I like the idea that they fold flat, but what about noise? (more moving parts) and stability?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2005)

The stand on has two bolts/nuts on the whole stand. The bolt is attached to the stand to eliminated noise and loosing a bolt! The nut is also attached to the stand w/a small cable. That is all. 2 nuts and 2 bolts. 30 seconds and it is ready to put on the tree. You will not be disappointed if you buy one, great stands


----------



## Hardy (Jan 1, 2005)

I bought one at the Buckarama and hunted in it several times this year. I like mine.........It's easy to carry and set up and comfortable enough to stay in all day.

When I carry a climbing stand this is the one that makes the trip and I have about 5 climbers   

I do plan to install a shooting rest before next season.


----------



## Spike (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks guys !!


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2005)

Hardy,

   Where can you get a rest?? I've looked but can't find them. I assumed they didn't make one.


----------



## kcausey (Jan 2, 2005)

*Here's your answer*

I have a 2003 model Bullet Backpacker.  It does not have the quick trigger cable release, speed stirrups, or ergonomical bars (armrests).  I bought my father a 2004 model Viper X4, it has all of that.  This being said...

The BB is great, especially if you get a new model, because there is absolutely no climbing noise!  Mine, 2003 model, has cable rattle when i'm climbing, because i dont have the trigger release, which keeps pressure on the cable.  As far as it folding;  If you move around a lot in the same area, you'd be best suited with the Viper X4.  If you move it over time and great distances, walk in a long ways, carry a backpack on it, etc, you may be better off with the BB.  I like mine, but it is a pain taking those two extra nuts off and folding it when i wanna move it.  The Viper X4 is lighter though.  The main reason i bough a BB is my annual trips to Sapelo Island, and it saves storage space.  IMO, Summit is by far the most comfy, stable, and secure climber on the market!


----------

